# Letture estive



## Old Giusy (24 Giugno 2008)

Appena inizia l'estate, mi dò alla lettura con passione.
Ieri ho letto in un pomeriggio "Bilico" di Paola Barbato.
Oggi inizio "La donna delle meraviglie" di Alberto Bevilacqua.

Avete libri da suggerirmi? Io divoro i libri....


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

io ho appena finito duma kay di stephen king. non male
e se non l'hai ancora letto uno dei libri più diveritenti che ho letto è la versione di barney di r. mordecai.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Giugno 2008)

ANSA:"Distrutta dal fuoco la biblioteca del premier Berlusconi ad Arcore! A caldo il premier  ha subito dichiarato tutto il suo dispiacere per l'accaduto, perche' un libro non l'aveva ancora letto e l'altro non aveva ancora terminato di colorarlo."























Ps: ao' ogni riferimento e' puramente....


----------



## Old Holly (24 Giugno 2008)

Ho appena iniziato a leggere "Il bacio della Medusa" di Melania G. Mazzucco, al momento mi sembra interessante.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2008)

Ho appena finito "Le paricelle elementari" di Michel Houellebecq, mi ha lasciata depressa, ora sta passando... mi appresto a leggere "Whatever" dello stesso autore... speriamo bene


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

una bella cassa di almanacco paperino.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






scherzo..ci penso e ti fo' una bella lista


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ho appena iniziato a leggere "Il bacio della Medusa" di Melania G. Mazzucco, al momento mi sembra interessante.


L'ho letto, come tutti i libri della Mazzucco, che trovo davvero brava!


----------



## Old Holly (24 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> L'ho letto, come tutti i libri della Mazzucco, che trovo davvero brava!



E' il primo che leggo, credo che mi procurerò gli altri a breve!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho appena finito "Le paricelle elementari" di Michel Houellebecq, mi ha lasciata depressa, ora sta passando... mi appresto a leggere "Whatever" dello stesso autore... speriamo bene


 
anche a me il filosofo mi ha stroncato e ho chiuso con lui. almeno per ora.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho appena finito "Le paricelle elementari" di Michel Houellebecq, mi ha lasciata depressa, ora sta passando... mi appresto a leggere "Whatever" dello stesso autore... speriamo bene


Sarà mica troppo pesante?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sarà mica troppo pesante?


leggersi dei mattonazzi deprimenti in spiaggia é da pirla!!
io punterei su king, follet e autori del genere..


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anche a me il filosofo mi ha stroncato e ho chiuso con lui. almeno per ora.


Che bello sapere che ha stroncato anche te.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> leggersi dei mattonazzi deprimenti in spiaggia é da pirla!!
> io punterei su king, follet e autori del genere..


Io in spiaggia non leggo...dormo.

Comunque per le letture  senza impegno in genere opto per Cussler


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2008)

Di solito d'estate mi rileggo la collezione di Alan Ford...poi quest'anno va di moda Superciuk...toglie ai poveri per dare ai ricchi


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Di solito d'estate mi rileggo la collezione di Alan Ford...poi quest'anno va di moda Superciuk...toglie ai poveri per dare ai ricchi


paperino e braccio di ferro restano er mejo..


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2008)

Braccio di ferro mi va sul culo come pochi


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Braccio di ferro mi va sul culo come pochi


allora geppo..


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2008)

*grandissimo Geppo!*



Asudem ha detto:


> allora geppo..


Ti amo, asudemuccia!


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2008)

*vero...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Braccio di ferro mi va sul culo come pochi


...meglio Bluto...che poi, litigarsi Olivia...


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...meglio Bluto...che poi, litigarsi Olivia...


l'unico che si salva è poldo..


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti amo, asudemuccia!


io lo adoro!!
con  quei calzoni stretti nel culone


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho appena finito "Le paricelle elementari" di Michel Houellebecq, mi ha lasciata depressa, ora sta passando... mi appresto a leggere "Whatever" dello stesso autore... speriamo bene





Miciolidia ha detto:


> anche a me il filosofo mi ha stroncato e ho chiuso con lui. almeno per ora.


Mamma mia.. vado a prenderlo domani proprio per leggerlo in vacanza..  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Semmai, applicherò uno dei diritti del lettore (regole di Pennac): il lettore ha il diritto di non finire un libro..


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> il lettore ha il diritto di non finire un libro..


cara la mia vulvai te l'appoggio in pieno!! a te e a pennac!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *leggersi dei mattonazzi deprimenti in spiaggia é da pirla!!*
> io punterei su king, follet e autori del genere..


Pensa che anni fa, mi ero portata in vacanza a Lerici "Memorie di un clown" di Boll, bellissimo ma tristissimo.. c'era un tipo che stava tentando di conoscermi e mi chiese: "Interessante quel libro?" ed io piansi un singhiozzante: "bellissimo"..  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   .... non lo vidi più, probabilmente cambiò spiaggia..


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cara la mia vulvai te l'appoggio in pieno!! a te e a pennac!!


corro a indossare la mutanda di ghisa..


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> corro a indossare la mutanda di ghisa..


ma tu usi ancora le mutande??


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Pensa che anni fa, mi ero portata in vacanza a Lerici "Memorie di un clown" di Boll, bellissimo ma tristissimo.. c'era un tipo che stava tentando di conoscermi e mi chiese: "Interessante quel libro?" ed io piansi un singhiozzante: "bellissimo"..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


letto anch'io.
alegher aleghere ch'el bus del cu l'è negher...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Giugno 2008)

Ho quasi finito "La donna delle meraviglie", sapete che mi ha stupito? E' molto bello e....inaspettato. Più tardi vi dirò cosa inizierò stasera.


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma tu usi ancora le mutande??


beh.. il perizoma di ghisa infastidisce un po'


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> beh.. il perizoma di ghisa infastidisce un po'


obsoleta che non sei altro ...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Giugno 2008)

Oggi inizio "Rossi fiori del Tibet" di Alai!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oggi inizio "Rossi fiori del Tibet" di Alai!


Immancabile da spiaggia Cammilleri  (Montalbano nello specifico attuale!)


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Immancabile da spiaggia Cammilleri (Montalbano nello specifico attuale!)


Li ho letti quasi tutti i libri di Camilleri!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mamma mia.. vado a prenderlo domani proprio per leggerlo in vacanza..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è il diritto che mi sono presa. Leggilo Vulvia...io per ora l'ho chiuso a metà.

lo riapriro'...ma non ora.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è il diritto che mi sono presa. Leggilo Vulvia...io per ora l'ho chiuso a metà.
> 
> lo riapriro'...ma non ora.


E pensa che la fine e' la parte piu' deprimente... mi son fatta quelle due orette di pianto... e non tanto per la fine in se che comunque e' triste, quanto per il profondo senso di vuoto che lascia...

Comunque lessi Celine tanto tempo fa, non mi fece quest'effetto...credo di dover rileggerlo...


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E pensa che la fine e' la parte piu' deprimente... mi son fatta quelle due orette di pianto... e non tanto per la fine in se che comunque e' triste, quanto per il profondo senso di vuoto che lascia...
> 
> Comunque lessi Celine tanto tempo fa, non mi fece quest'effetto...credo di dover rileggerlo...


Celine è assolutamente da leggere! Non fa quell'effetto...nel Viaggio c'è una vena di comicità, che esce prepotente anche nel peggior squallore umano.


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2008)

ho letto stamattina una critica entusiasta dell'alchimista di coelho.
qualcuno l'ha letto?
a me lui non entusiasma


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2008)

Orrendo


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Celine è assolutamente da leggere! Non fa quell'effetto...nel Viaggio c'è una vena di comicità, che esce prepotente anche nel peggior squallore umano.



Questa e' l'impressione che mi ha dato... un po' come Hank in fin dei conti, per quanto squallido c'e' sempre qualcosa di ironico.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa e' l'impressione che mi ha dato... un po' come Hank in fin dei conti, per quanto squallido c'e' sempre qualcosa di ironico.


Infatti...Hank deve tantissimo a Celine.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2008)

l'eretico, di alan altieri....bellissimo....dopo attacco il secondo della trilogia....grazie MM....consiglio prezioso....te li commento tutti alla fine del terzo


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> l'eretico, di alan altieri....bellissimo....dopo attacco il secondo della trilogia....grazie MM....consiglio prezioso....te li commento tutti alla fine del terzo


ok...sapevo che ti sarebbero piaciuti...grande storia, grande epoca, grande narrativa!


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Giugno 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> l'eretico, di alan altieri....bellissimo....dopo attacco il secondo della trilogia....grazie MM....consiglio prezioso....te li commento tutti alla fine del terzo


Emma, MM, mi dite qualcosa in più su questa trilogia? Mi interessa...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Emma, MM, mi dite qualcosa in più su questa trilogia? Mi interessa...


http://www.fantascienza.com/magazine/notizie/9734/


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Giugno 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> http://www.fantascienza.com/magazine/notizie/9734/


Thanks!


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Emma, MM, mi dite qualcosa in più su questa trilogia? Mi interessa...


Romanzo storico, guerra dei trent'anni, narrazione "cinematografica" di grande impatto...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Romanzo storico, guerra dei trent'anni, narrazione "cinematografica" di grande impatto...





































mio maestro....oss sensei


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Romanzo storico, guerra dei trent'anni, narrazione "cinematografica" di grande impatto...


Il genere mi piace moltissimo....


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il genere mi piace moltissimo....


Se non ti turbano strupri, pestilenze, massacri, roghi, cardinali pedofili, mercenari bestiali...è il romanzo che fa per te!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se non ti turbano strupri, pestilenze, massacri, roghi, cardinali pedofili, mercenari bestiali...è il romanzo che fa per te!



O scendine subbitto...


----------



## Old camilla (26 Giugno 2008)

*si fa leggere tutto d'un fiato....*

...l'ombra del vento di Carlos Ruiz Zafon...è bellissimo!
ciao a tutti.


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Giugno 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> ...l'ombra del vento di Carlos Louis Zafon...è bellissimo!
> ciao a tutti.


Letto!
E' piaciuto anche a me!


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se non ti turbano strupri, pestilenze, massacri, roghi, cardinali pedofili, mercenari bestiali...è il romanzo che fa per te!


No MM, lo leggerò!


----------



## Old camilla (26 Giugno 2008)

*allora te ne propongo subito un altro....*

...La passione di Artemisia di Susan Vreeland...a me è piaciuto molto!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> ...La passione di Artemisia di Susan Vreeland...a me è piaciuto molto!


bellissimoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O scendine subbitto...


...po' itta?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2008)

larsson stieg, uomini che odiano le donne
ken follett, una foruna pericolosa


----------



## Old camilla (26 Giugno 2008)

*sarò una sentimentale....*

ma un libro che mi ha colpito emotivamente è l'albergo dei poveri di Ben Jelloun Tahar.....voglio assolutamente rileggerlo ....


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> ...La passione di Artemisia di Susan Vreeland...a me è piaciuto molto!


mai sentito. raccontamelo un pò


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se non ti turbano strupri, pestilenze, massacri, roghi, cardinali pedofili, mercenari bestiali...è il romanzo che fa per te!


certo, quel che si cerca sotto l'ombrellone... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mah, io vado avanti con paperino e geppo..


----------



## Old camilla (26 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mai sentito. raccontamelo un pò


è la storia della pittrice Artemisia Gentileschi (inizi 1600) ed è bellissimo perchè ti fa amare questa donna così forte, caparbia, in grado nonostante l'epoca ed i sopprusi comunque vissuti, di imporre la propria volonta.
Si tratta comunque di un romanzo e pertanto si legge in maniera scorrevole e rilassante....lo consiglio!


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Giugno 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> ma un libro che mi ha colpito emotivamente è l'albergo dei poveri di Ben Jelloun Tahar.....voglio assolutamente rileggerlo ....


Di Ben Jelloun ho letto "Creatura di sabbia", molto coinvolgente.


----------



## Old camilla (26 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Di Ben Jelloun ho letto "Creatura di sabbia", molto coinvolgente.


mai letto....pensa che l'albergo dei poveri l'ho scelto per puro caso, mia sorella stava preparando un esame o una tesi, adesso non ricordo, che aveva a che fare con l'albergo dei poveri a  Napoli, un giorno facendo delle ricerche in libreria usci fuori questo libro che tra l'altro è di poche pagine e mi colpì il fatto che uno scrittore marocchino avesse scritto un romanzo ambientato nel reale albergo dei poveri di Napoli che è la mia città.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2008)

E' in Inglese, mi spiace... e' bellissima!


http://www.blueblanket.net/Steph/Make/Visual/Perfect/


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *certo, quel che si cerca sotto l'ombrellone*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto...un toccasana per l'estate....


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Giugno 2008)

*Pimpe care, pimpi.*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E pensa che la fine e' la parte piu' deprimente... mi son fatta quelle due orette di pianto... e non tanto per la fine in se che comunque e' triste, quanto per il profondo senso di vuoto che lascia...
> 
> Comunque lessi Celine tanto tempo fa, non mi fece quest'effetto...credo di dover rileggerlo...


 

ehhh...mia cara iena...care pimpe...io non ci sto a quella sensazione, proprio per questo motivo che ho eretto un muro davanti a quelle pagine.

Per ora c'è distanza tra me e lui, domani chissà.

e quindi mi difendo nutrendomi anche di questo : http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anselm_Grün


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto...un toccasana per l'estate....


Finto nichilista..bona sera...io ti penzo sai...come stai ? come state tu e Lei?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Giugno 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> ...l'ombra del vento di Carlos Ruiz Zafon...è bellissimo!
> ciao a tutti.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Giugno 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> ...La passione di Artemisia di Susan Vreeland...a me è piaciuto molto!


 
mi associo a che io.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ehhh...mia cara iena...care pimpe...io non ci sto a quella sensazione, proprio per questo motivo che ho eretto un muro davanti a quelle pagine.
> 
> Per ora c'è distanza tra me e lui, domani chissà.
> 
> e quindi mi difendo nutrendomi anche di questo : http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anselm_Grün


Peccato, mi sarebbe piaciuto avere il tuo parere... io e MM non concordiamo al 100%... a me ha trasmesso un'idea completamente utilitarista dell'ammore... da parte di tutti i personaggi che siano uomini e donne... MM non concorda al 100%...


----------



## Old carlotta (28 Giugno 2008)

io è la terza estate di seguito che, non so manco il perchè, leggo sempre lo stesso libro: "dance dance dance" di haruki murakami.
giuro che non ne ho ancora capito il motivo, ma da tre anni a questa parte appena salta fuori il caldo io tiro fuori il libro.
ma al di là di questo mio vezzo, mi sento di consigliarlo a priori.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Giugno 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> io è la terza estate di seguito che, non so manco il perchè, leggo sempre lo stesso libro: "dance dance dance" di haruki murakami.
> giuro che non ne ho ancora capito il motivo, ma da tre anni a questa parte appena salta fuori il caldo io tiro fuori il libro.
> ma al di là di questo mio vezzo, mi sento di consigliarlo a priori.


Di cosa parla?
Io invece d'estate rileggo sempre "Il nome della rosa", non lo so perchè, ormai lo so a memoria!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2008)

I bambini vogliono che gli si rilegga la fiaba che affronta i loro conflitti interiori....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Di cosa parla?
> Io invece d'estate rileggo sempre "Il nome della rosa", non lo so perchè, ormai lo so a memoria!





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I bambini vogliono che gli si rilegga la fiaba che affronta i loro conflitti interiori....


 
Qual è l'argomento de "Il nome della rosa" ?


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qual è l'argomento de "Il nome della rosa" ?


Persa, tantissimi!
In breve, frate Guglielmo deve risolvere il mistero di un'abbazia, nella quale vengono uccisi dei monaci: il mistero ruota intorno alla biblioteca dell'abbazia, intorno ad un sapere che, purtroppo, non è reso accessibile a tutti. Ma è anche un romanzo di formazione, perchè il novizio che accompagna frate Guglielmo, Adso da Melk, impara il significato della cultura e della vita, nonchè della fede.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Persa, tantissimi!
> In breve, frate Guglielmo deve risolvere il mistero di un'abbazia, nella quale vengono uccisi dei monaci: il mistero ruota intorno alla biblioteca dell'abbazia, intorno ad un sapere che, purtroppo, non è reso accessibile a tutti. Ma è anche un romanzo di formazione, perchè il novizio che accompagna frate Guglielmo, Adso da Melk, impara il significato della cultura e della vita, nonchè della fede.


Lo conosco.

Intendevo ...per te ...la cosa che ti coinvolge di più.


Io adoro L'isola del tesoro e I promessi sposi ...ma la cosa che mi piace di più è che i ruoli di buoni e cattivi si capovolgono...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo conosco.
> 
> Intendevo ...per te ...la cosa che ti coinvolge di più.
> 
> ...


Mi coinvolge l'enigma intorno ai libri, al sapere, alla biblioteca. Io adoro la ricerca, la lettura....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi coinvolge l'enigma intorno ai libri, al sapere, alla biblioteca. Io adoro la ricerca, la lettura....


e...?

Questa è la versione razionale...

E il pericolo che c'è nel riso...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> e...?
> 
> Questa è la versione razionale...
> 
> E il pericolo che c'è nel riso...


Il riso come alleggerimento delle situazioni....o dileggio....
No, mi coinvolge più il discorso dell'enigma da risolvere... e poi, mi piace da morire come è tratteggiata la figura di frate Guglielmo, la sua capacità di essere razionale e di capire attraverso piccoli indizi...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> io è la terza estate di seguito che, non so manco il perchè, leggo sempre lo stesso libro: "dance dance dance" di haruki murakami.
> giuro che non ne ho ancora capito il motivo, ma da tre anni a questa parte appena salta fuori il caldo io tiro fuori il libro.
> ma al di là di questo mio vezzo, mi sento di consigliarlo a priori.


BELLISSIMO!!!

Come tutti quelli di Murakami


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> *Di cosa parla?*
> Io invece d'estate rileggo sempre "Il nome della rosa", non lo so perchè, ormai lo so a memoria!


Tutti i romanzi di Murakami sono difficili da sintetizzare... ci sono parti reali e parti assolutamente fuori di testa, una sorta di o sogno un po' piu' reale... il nocciolo e' l'uomo alla ricerca di qualcosa... cerca di risolvere avvenimenti del passato per vivere il presente... 

Dello stesso autore e' bellissimo anche "L'uccello che girava le viti del mondo" incentrato sul fatto che anche dopo anni di matrimonio, il proprio compagno rimane uno semi-sconosciuto... la moglie del protagonista sparisce misteriosamente, solo dopo lui scopre una serie di tradimenti... da li parte una storia assurda, con personaggi assurdi... molto coinvolgente... 

Di Eco preferisco Il pendolo di Foucault


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Giugno 2008)

Molto bello "Il pendolo di Foucalt", Lettry!
Di Eco ho letto tutto.

Oggi inizio "Ritratto in seppia" di Isabel Allende.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Molto bello "Il pendolo di Foucalt", Lettry!
> Di Eco ho letto tutto.
> 
> Oggi inizio "Ritratto in seppia" di Isabel Allende.


L'ultimo di Eco ha un finale orribile 

	
	
		
		
	


	





*LA MISTERIOSA FIAMMA DELLA REGINA LOANA*

"Il ritmo si fa sempre più pressante mentre si avvicina la fine, e sono pagine straordinarie con immagini che si incalzano e un tono visionario da Apocalisse di San Giovanni, con la scalinata del vecchio liceo in cima alla quale sul trono non c’è Dio ma Ming Signore di Mongo, e al suono delle sette trombe non sono gli angeli ma tutti i personaggi dei libri e dei fumetti e del cinema che scendono, cantano, e la nebbia si dirada in attesa della fanciulla bella come una rosa, come la Vergine nel Paradiso di Dante"
http://www.stradanove.net/news/testi/libri-04b/lapic2207040.html


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ultimo di Eco ha un finale orribile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Provvedero'


----------



## Grande82 (29 Giugno 2008)

'L'amante' della Duras.
Triste. Ma leggero e si legge rapidamente, anche se intensamente.... 
Sotto l'ombrellone o all'ombra del riposino pomeridiano non è male. immagini molto intense.


----------



## Old Holly (2 Luglio 2008)

Un libro che ho finito da poco e non mi è dispiaciuto è "La tredicesima storia" di Diane Setterfield.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Ho terminato "Aspettando il Mahatma" di Narayan.... Lento....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ho terminato "Aspettando il Mahatma" di Narayan.... Lento....


echissenefrega!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> echissenefrega!


Che ignoranza....


----------



## Old Holly (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> echissenefrega!



Ti frega se dico che "La tredicesima storia" parla di gemelle?


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2008)

io sto leggendo un libro incredibile.
lei è una tipa svizzera che va in kenya in vacanza e si innamora perdutamente di un masai.
molla tutto per andare a vivere con lui, sposarselo, farci una famiglia.
le darei tanti di quegli schiaffi!!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io sto leggendo un libro incredibile.
> lei è una tipa svizzera che va in kenya in vacanza e si innamora perdutamente di un masai.
> molla tutto per andare a vivere con lui, sposarselo, farci una famiglia.
> le darei tanti di quegli schiaffi!!


l'è svissera, ghe pias el ciocolat


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'è svissera, ghe pias el ciocolat


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


effettivamente era un po' scarsina


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io sto leggendo un libro incredibile.
> lei è una tipa svizzera che va in kenya in vacanza e si innamora perdutamente di un masai.
> molla tutto per andare a vivere con lui, sposarselo, farci una famiglia.
> le darei tanti di quegli schiaffi!!


Sarebbe stato più originale col masai in vacanza in Svizzera...


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sarebbe stato più originale col masai in vacanza in Svizzera...


sarebbe stato perfetto!!!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Luglio 2008)

Che scemi.


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2008)

ho finito il libro.
la svizzera dopo essersi rovinata per 4 anni , presa la malaria, fatto un figlio, aperto e chiuso negozi che il masai non sapeva gestire.  come da previsione l'ha mandato a cagare, ha preso la bambina e se ne è tornata in svizzera.
le donne sono strane...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho finito il libro.
> la svizzera dopo essersi rovinata per 4 anni , presa la malaria, fatto un figlio, aperto e chiuso negozi che il masai non sapeva gestire. come da previsione l'ha mandato a cagare, ha preso la bambina e se ne è tornata in svizzera.
> le donne sono strane...


Mi hai risparmiato di leggerlo.


Ho letto "Il tailleur grigio" di Camilleri.
Più profondo di quel che può apparire ...l'equivoco dei sentimenti in una coppia.


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi hai risparmiato di leggerlo.
> 
> 
> Ho letto "Il tailleur grigio" di Camilleri.
> Più profondo di quel che può apparire ...l'equivoco dei sentimenti in una coppia.


tra l'altro la fine era scritta in copertina.
a me il taiellur grigio è piaciuto molto.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho finito il libro.
> la svizzera dopo essersi rovinata per 4 anni , presa la malaria, fatto un figlio, aperto e chiuso negozi che il masai non sapeva gestire. come da previsione l'ha mandato a cagare, ha preso la bambina e se ne è tornata in svizzera.
> *le donne sono strane*...


Ma neanche più di tanto...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2008)

*Di Camilleri...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi hai risparmiato di leggerlo.
> 
> 
> Ho letto "Il tailleur grigio" di Camilleri.
> Più profondo di quel che può apparire ...l'equivoco dei sentimenti in una coppia.


Ho appena letto "Il campo del vasaio" della serie Montalbano...interessante perchè lascia più spazio ai rapporti personali che alla  indagine vera e propria...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2008)

Appena finito "La solitudine dei numeri primi" di Paolo Giordano...davvero notevole per essere un'opera prima... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ora ho iniziato "L'eleganza del riccio" ...promettente come inizio...


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Appena finito "La solitudine dei numeri primi" di Paolo Giordano...davvero notevole per essere un'opera prima...


per essere il suo primo romanzo ok, ma andando avanti si ridimensiona parecchio.
io ho finito firmino, molto interessante e diverso.
ieri mi sono riletta ti prendo e ti porto via di ammanniti. Un vero capolavoro!
In alcune pagine piangevo dal ridere, alla fine piangevo proprio


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Appena finito "La solitudine dei numeri primi" di Paolo Giordano...davvero notevole per essere un'opera prima...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma non eri in Corsica?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma non eri in Corsica?


Perchè là ci son divieti di lettura?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Anzi, visto che me ne son stato sparapanzato al sole a nulla facere per una settimana....quale migliore occasione?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Per rendere l'idea...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

Ho letto "L'epoca delle passioni tristi" un saggio sul disagio pisicologico come disagio sociale e filosofico. Molto bello.


http://www.feltrinellieditore.it/SchedaLibro?id_volume=5000249


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2008)

che gioia i libri!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2008)

sì che gioia ma che libri pallosi leggete??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












una cosina allegra e leggera no??


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì che gioia ma che libri pallosi leggete???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fratelli Karamazov


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> I fratelli Karamazov


quelli almeno sono un bel romanzone!!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quelli almeno sono un bel romanzone!!!


Io li ricordo quando la tibbu' nazionale faceva Cultura con gli sceneggiati d'Autore, e non le porcherie di oggi:

http://elleu.com/customer/product.php?productid=1329

... che bei tempi, che Attori, che Registi ... mi ritendo fortunata di ever vissuto e assistito quegli eventi.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2008)

sai che quasi quasi mi sparo il conte di montecristo??
è sempre di un bello!!!


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2008)

un harmony no?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> un harmony no?


devi sempre buttarla sull'intellettuale!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> un harmony no?


Un anno avevo una vicina di ombrellone che leggeva gli harmony, entusiasta.
Ha insistito per prestarmeli. Era stupita dalla velocità con cui li leggevo. Ne ho letti 4 o 5. Erano così rassicuranti nel loro travolgente lieto fine...


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un anno avevo una vicina di ombrellone che leggeva gli harmony, entusiasta.
> Ha insistito per prestarmeli. Era stupita dalla velocità con cui li leggevo. Ne ho letti 4 o 5. Erano così rassicuranti nel loro travolgente lieto fine...


gli harmony erano una garanzia.
finivano sempre bene.
le donne avevano sempre le tette sode e i capezzoli inturgiditi.
gli uomini facevano sentire la loro virilità ad ogni abbraccio.
com'ero grullina quand'ero piccina...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2008)

mi avete fatto venire voglia di leggerne uno...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Luglio 2008)

Harmony????? Vade retro!!!!

Ho quasi finito "La ragazza delle arance" di Gaarder, una fantastica storia di amore, ma amore vero....


----------



## La Lupa (24 Luglio 2008)

Giusto stasera se riesco vado a fare un pò di siopping... devo anche trovare qualcosa di adeguato per le vacanze...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... pensavo a La vita, istruzioni per l'uso di Perec. 
Me l'ha fatto venire in mente ieri sera Calvino... che mi stavo rileggendo le sue Lezioni americane.

Quando mi voglio sentire una merda insignificante e completamente stupida e ignorante, tiro fuori Italo e mi leggo qualche pagina.

E' così confortante sapere di non essere nessuno di fronte a tutta quella scienza.


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Giusto stasera se riesco vado a fare un pò di siopping... devo anche trovare qualcosa di adeguato per le vacanze...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lupa devi assolutamente prenderti ti prendo e ti porto via di niccolò ammanniti.
non mi rivolgere più la parola se non lo compri..


----------



## La Lupa (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> lupa devi assolutamente prenderti ti prendo e ti porto via di niccolò ammanniti.
> non mi rivolgere più la parola se non lo compri..


Dalla faccina lassù intuisco che c'è dell'ironia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma non ho capito in che parte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... cara Pat.


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dalla faccina lassù intuisco che c'è dell'ironia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no devi leggerlo
è uno dei libri più divertenti che abbia mai letto.
tua pat slav


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Giusto stasera se riesco vado a fare un pò di siopping... devo anche trovare qualcosa di adeguato per le vacanze...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


calvino?
sto leggendo il sentiero dei nidi di ragno e ho già pronto
il cavaliere inesistente
il post sulla leggerezza lo avevo scritto proprio sotto l'influenza delle lezioni americane.


----------



## La Lupa (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> calvino?
> sto leggendo il sentiero dei nidi di ragno e ho già pronto
> il cavaliere inesistente
> il post sulla leggerezza lo avevo scritto proprio sotto l'influenza delle lezioni americane.


E allora!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













E dov'è il tuo post, di grazia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Io _il sentiero_ non l'ho mai letto... che tra l'altro mi pare il primo "romanzo" che ha scritto no? (anche se di romanzo nel caso di Calvino non si può proprio parlare... secondo me).


----------



## La Lupa (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no devi leggerlo
> è uno dei libri più divertenti che abbia mai letto.
> tua pat slav


Ma quello lì non è uno di quelli che vendono libri agli adolescenti?


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma quello lì non è uno di quelli che vendono libri agli adolescenti?


 
ma no quello è moccia..


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E allora!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il mio post è la 

*il mio amore si potrebbe svegliare* 
*chi la scaldera'...* 
*nella mente c'e' tanta* 
*tanta voglia di lei* 

mi dispiace ...devo andare


----------



## La Lupa (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no quello è moccia..


Mh...

Sarà che (salvo rare eccezioni) di autori che non stanno sotto un metro di terra da almeno un decennio mi fido poco...


----------



## La Lupa (24 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio post è la
> 
> *il mio amore si potrebbe svegliare*
> *chi la scaldera'...*
> ...


Capisco.


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mh...
> 
> Sarà che (salvo rare eccezioni) di autori che non stanno sotto un metro di terra da almeno un decennio mi fido poco...


scusami se te lo dico ma ti è rimasto del prezzemolo tra i denti...


----------



## La Lupa (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusami se te lo dico ma ti è rimasto del prezzemolo tra i denti...


Scusa Pat ma ero presissima dalla discussione sulle tendine che fingono l'orgasmo sodomizzate da un lampeggiante rosso.

... dicevi... ?


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Scusa Pat ma ero presissima dalla discussione sulle tendine che fingono l'orgasmo sodomizzate da un lampeggiante rosso.
> 
> ... dicevi... ?


troppo tardi


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> gli harmony erano una garanzia.
> finivano sempre bene.
> le donne avevano sempre le tette sode e i capezzoli inturgiditi.
> gli uomini facevano sentire la loro virilità ad ogni abbraccio.
> com'ero grullina quand'ero piccina...


ma tresor, ancora non sei caduta fra le mie braccia...


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ma tresor, ancora non sei caduta fra le mie braccia...


 
avevi già pronta la tua virilità...vero?????


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> avevi già pronta la tua virilità...vero?????


Ma solo un assaggino..che mi sa che negli harmony basta quello...e avanza!


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma solo un assaggino..che mi sa che negli harmony basta quello...e avanza!


un abbraccio forte forte..


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> un abbraccio forte forte..


mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...................


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2008)

*acci...*



Brugola ha detto:


> avevi già pronta la tua virilità...vero?????


Questa me la stavo perdendo.... ebbene sì lui se la porta sempre dietro... é una personcina precisa sai!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (28 Luglio 2008)

*certo che...*



Giusy ha detto:


> Appena inizia l'estate, mi dò alla lettura con passione.
> Ieri ho letto in un pomeriggio "Bilico" di Paola Barbato.
> Oggi inizio "La donna delle meraviglie" di Alberto Bevilacqua.
> 
> Avete libri da suggerirmi? Io divoro i libri....


Certo che laddove io a suo tempo...passavo ore e ore dietro a un videogame,tu ti lasci trasportare un po' troppo dalla lettura,almeno fra una pagina e l'altra spero che ogni tanto tu alzi lo sguardo...se non altro per guardare chi ti passa davanti...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Luglio 2008)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Certo che laddove io a suo tempo...passavo ore e ore dietro a un videogame,tu ti lasci trasportare un po' troppo dalla lettura,almeno fra una pagina e l'altra spero che ogni tanto tu alzi lo sguardo...se non altro per guardare chi ti passa davanti...


 
Ma ciao!!!!

Pensa che ora sto leggendo un libro sul Graal....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quando leggo esiste solo il libro, intorno a me può succedere di tutto ma io non me ne accorgo...


----------

